# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Золотое правило нравственности.

## ПаранойА

Относись к людям так, как ты хочешь чтоб они к тебе относились.
Актуально ли это правило по сей день?

----------


## виктория

не сказала бы что полностью, но частично присутствует

----------


## Irina

Я живу по этому принципу много лет и ни разу об этом не пожалела.

----------

